# OLD (I do mean OLD) Iver



## Handyman (Jul 2, 2021)

I have a chance to purchase this old Iver that has been sitting in a cellar for most of its life. The bike has a lot of issues, very rusty frame, old weld on fork, no seat, no brake assembly, no pedals, etc. Although I’m really into the Ivers in general, I’m just not sure about these old hard tire safeties. Any thoughts?
Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jul 2, 2021)

Only if price is right .Preservation not restoration


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 2, 2021)

Go for it!
Parts can be made.
Congratulations!


----------



## rustyjones (Jul 2, 2021)

Looks to be about 1892. The parts your missing are pricey, but if the price is right...


----------



## catfish (Jul 2, 2021)

If you don't buy it, I will.


----------



## lgrinnings (Jul 2, 2021)

Parts are around, I’ve got the saddle you need. Just let me know.


----------



## dfa242 (Jul 3, 2021)

catfish said:


> If you don't buy it, I will.



My thought exactly!


----------



## locomotion (Jul 3, 2021)

ivrjhnsn said:


> Only if price is right .Preservation not restoration



definitely buy this bike
personally, i would restore this one
IMO, it's past preservation as none of the original finish is there
but would like to see a preservation if it can be done, some of you guys have amazing talent


----------



## dfa242 (Jul 3, 2021)

Hey Pete,
For the right offer, maybe they'll throw in the mannequin and wheel chair to sweeten the pot 🙂


----------



## Handyman (Jul 3, 2021)

dfa242 said:


> Hey Pete,
> For the right offer, maybe they'll throw in the mannequin and wheel chair to sweeten the pot 🙂



I did have an eye on that wheelchair.................the mannequin, not so much.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 3, 2021)

Handyman said:


> I did have an eye on that wheelchair.................the mannequin, not so much.



I'm sure @Boris is all ready on that mannequin (and not just as a buyer).


----------



## mike cates (Jul 4, 2021)

Your Iver Johnson was preceeded by the LOVELL DIAMOND brand hard tire safety of identical design.
If you need original catalogs for restoration reference, I have over 500 original catalogs for sale of many many brands of antique bicycles.
I can email you a PDF of all the catalogs I have for sale.
Mike Cates, CA.
(760) 473-6201 and I do not text so voice calls only or email me at:  cates0321@hotmail.com


----------



## bikebozo (Jul 6, 2021)

That bike is about is worth 3,000 to 3500,  , I have the correct seat for 750.00, pedals will be about 750.00, the only thing really wrong with these bikes are the chain stays ,bend easy and they are bolted on


----------



## bikebozo (Jul 6, 2021)

rustyjones said:


> Looks to be about 1892. The parts your missing are pricey, but if the price is right...



Earlier than 92 with a hinged head


----------



## Blue Streak (Jul 8, 2021)

Looks to be 1891 Lovell Diamond No. 2 (cushion tires). 1890 was first year for this frame design. Frame head and fork design changed for 1892.

November 8, 1889 - The Wheel:





December 20, 1889 - The Wheel:




March 14, 1890 - Bicycling World:










March 21, 1890 - The Wheel:




January 16, 1891 - The Wheel:




February 20, 1891 - The Wheel:
















May 8, 1891 - The Wheel:




March 18, 1892 - The Wheel:


----------



## Superman1984 (Jul 8, 2021)

Those mannequins fetch a $100 - a  few hundred dollars🤔. They're cool to jus' man cave too; throw some clothes on'em, hang tools or parts off them etc 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Handyman (Jul 9, 2021)

Thanks so much Blue Streak for taking the time to post all that information.  If it truly is an 1891, that makes it a bit more desirable for me as the Iver Johnson Arms and Cycle Works moved to Fitchburg from Worcester in 1891, so this would be in the first year they manufactured  bicycles in Fitchburg.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## locomotion (Jul 9, 2021)

Handyman said:


> Thanks so much Blue Streak for taking the time to post all that information.  If it truly is an 1891, that makes it a bit more desirable for me as the Iver Johnson Arms and Cycle Works moved to Fitchburg from Worcester in 1891, so this would be in the first year they manufactured  bicycles in Fitchburg.  Pete in Fitchburg



There is another tread on the cabe about a model 1 Lovell. Good read as well as @Blue Streak had posted a lot of valuable information about it


----------



## pelletman (Aug 28, 2021)

Handyman said:


> Thanks so much Blue Streak for taking the time to post all that information.  If it truly is an 1891, that makes it a bit more desirable for me as the Iver Johnson Arms and Cycle Works moved to Fitchburg from Worcester in 1891, so this would be in the first year they manufactured  bicycles in Fitchburg.  Pete in Fitchburg



You did notice the nametag says Fitchburg?!  Today I learned IJ moved in 1981 and my great grandparents on my dad's side and my uncle are buried across the street from Iver Johnson.  









						Iver Johnson (1841-1895) - Find a Grave Memorial
					

Born as Ivar Jonsen Floe at Flo in Innvik (now Stryn) in Nordfjord.  His birth and baptism is listed as #10 on this page in the Norwegian parish registers: https://www.digitalarkivet.no/kb10081106230042 Johnson arrived in Worcester from his native Norway in 1863 at the age of 22 and immediately...




					www.findagrave.com


----------



## Superman1984 (Aug 28, 2021)

pelletman said:


> You did notice the nametag says Fitchburg?!  Today I learned IJ moved in 1981 and my great grandparents on my dad's side and my uncle are buried across the street from Iver Johnson



I see that, Iver Johnson, Manufactured, & Boston, Mass. 

So @Handyman  did ya end up getting this & the mannequin or just the bike???

C'mon inquiring minds wanna know❗🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Handyman (Aug 29, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> I see that, Iver Johnson, Manufactured, & Boston, Mass.
> 
> So @Handyman  did ya end up getting this & the mannequin or just the bike???
> 
> C'mon inquiring minds wanna know❗🤣🤣🤣



Hi Superman1984,
I made them an offer and have had several communications back and forth between the party that owns the bike but no solid yes/no yet. I'm beginning to think I may have been used as a source of information and now they are searching for something better.  Haven't given up hope yet as we are still talking, but my window of opportunity is shrinking.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## bikebozo (Aug 30, 2021)

I would buy it for 3,000


----------



## willswares1220 (Sep 5, 2021)

Make a solid / fair offer! You may never have that opportunity again. They don't come around every day. That's if you want it bad enough and are going to keep it and preserve it. Then if they don't go for it $$, good luck to them!


----------

